# I am a theology nerd.



## reaganmarsh (Oct 21, 2016)

I have really enjoyed the Adam4d comics. This one is one of my favorites. 

"I am a Theology Nerd."


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 21, 2016)

Some are pretty clever and expose error with Arminianism or prosperity gospel, etc. However, I really can't tolerate the Second Commandment violations. I tried contacting him about these a couple years ago and he politely dismissed my exhortation without engaging it.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 21, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I have really enjoyed the Adam4d comics. This one is one of my favorites.
> 
> "I am a Theology Nerd."



I liked his one on being an introvert verses being shy. Hits the nail on the head.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 21, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> Some are pretty clever and expose error with Arminianism or prosperity gospel, etc. However, I really can't tolerate the Second Commandment violations. I tried contacting him about these a couple years ago and he politely dismissed my exhortation without engaging it.



I certainly agree with you as regards the 2nd Commandment violations, and am surprised that he didn't engage with you. Interesting.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 22, 2016)

I guess it is better than "Having coffee with Jesus" so far as the 2nd.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 23, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I have really enjoyed the Adam4d comics. This one is one of my favorites.
> 
> "I am a Theology Nerd."



Try this one on for size:

I Am the Very Model of a Biblical Philologist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x2SvqhfevE


----------



## ChananBachiyr (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks for this 
Had to share! I am so that awkward guy that only fits in on the outside, but when people around here start to ask questions about what I believe, I become a black sheep that people feel weird around. HA!
Hopefully its conviction! I pray to live in such a way as to allow the Spirit of God to work in people's lives through me! If you ask me, that's what being a "light set upon a hill" and "a lamp without a bushel" is all about!


----------

